# S3 Sedan - South African



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey guys,

Been crawling here for some time, but decided to post my new S3 Sedan.

Ordered mine in April, got an open order slot, changed to my specs and then waited............finally arrived in South Africa on the 17 September, picked her up on the 8th October from dealer.

2015 S3 Sedan - Glacier White

Pano Roof
Rotor Wheels
Heated Seats
S Sports Seats
Nappa Leather
Black Optics package
Inlays in Black design
 Carbon Boot Spolier on it's way

This is a 210KW (281HP), ZA gets the detunded 221Kw version because of our climate (BS!!!)

We don't get packages like the states do, we have a "fullish" list of options to empty our pockets 
Comes with a 5 year (100 000km) FWP (maintenance plan), so unable to modify, otherwise FWP is cancelled.

Previous cars were
2011 A3 2.0T - Ibis White
2006 A3 2.0T - Mauritius Blue
2005 A3 2.0 - Mauritius Blue


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice car! So jealous of your headlights. I have the full LED but NA has the amber corners.


----------



## UGA1988 (Jul 24, 2014)

Are your SS seats powered or manual?


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

Darryl_S3_Sedan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been crawling here for some time, but decided to post my new S3 Sedan.
> 
> ...



perfect car ... but only thing i d have had different may be would be titanium rotor wheels rather then the black .. looks more classy ...
black on white , black on black .. been over done these days .. but looks fantastic otherwise ...


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*S3S*

SS Seats are manual, there is no power option here. They do come with lumbar support though.

We only had the black rotor wheels options. there was the standard wheels, then the 5 arm Rotor and two others. Not much choice.
I would have liked the standard wheels that come standard with the S3 3 Door & Sportback, but they were not an option.


----------



## smartdude24 (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful car, congrats!

Can you snap a pic of the side of the seats showing the adjusters? I'm assuming the lumbar adjustment is electronic and not manual.


----------



## Maddog78 (Jun 21, 2014)

Not crazy about those rims but that is a small nitpick.

Beautiful car and love those seats.

Congrats!


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice Seats!

Want them in my wish list for a '16 TT-S


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*S3 S Sports seats*



smartdude24 said:


> Beautiful car, congrats!
> 
> Can you snap a pic of the side of the seats showing the adjusters? I'm assuming the lumbar adjustment is electronic and not manual.


Not of my seats, but exactly the same.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Comparing it to the standard seats.. they LOOK a lot better, but it doesn't seem like they're noticeably more bolstered?

Compare.


----------



## luiscarlos59 (Jun 10, 2001)

So.. The black grills are available? Why some people say that it will be available until Jan?

Do you have the part numbers?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

luiscarlos59 said:


> So.. The black grills are available? Why some people say that it will be available until Jan?
> 
> Do you have the part numbers?


They've been available outside the us since day one.


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*part #*



luiscarlos59 said:


> So.. The black grills are available? Why some people say that it will be available until Jan?
> 
> Do you have the part numbers?



Found an interesting site that lists majority of the part number and show diagrams for the various parts.

http://www.partsbase.org/


Also found this

https://shops.audi.com
This one, you can enter your VIN number and it'll bring up all the parts for your car.


----------



## luiscarlos59 (Jun 10, 2001)

Darryl_S3_Sedan said:


> Found an interesting site that lists majority of the part number and show diagrams for the various parts.
> 
> http://www.partsbase.org/
> 
> ...


Looking at the pics, i dont see much of a difference between the black grille and my original grille other than the plastic is black colored. Maybe an alternative can be to paint my grill to black instead of buying a new grille.

I thought it would be something similar to the one that the RS5 has...


----------



## 87Juliet (Nov 7, 2013)

Darryl_S3_Sedan said:


> SS Seats are manual, there is no power option here. They do come with lumbar support though.
> 
> We only had the black rotor wheels options. there was the standard wheels, then the 5 arm Rotor and two others. Not much choice.
> I would have liked the standard wheels that come standard with the S3 3 Door & Sportback, but they were not an option.


Darryl, these are not the standard wheels, these are option wheels and you can get them on S3 Sedan in SA.

Btw, careful what you vent about on an international forum.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

luiscarlos59 said:


> I thought it would be something similar to the one that the RS5 has...


Uglier?


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

Darryl_S3_Sedan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been crawling here for some time, but decided to post my new S3 Sedan.
> 
> ...



when do you receive your carbon spoiler ? keen to see how it looks .... m thinking about getting it for my black car


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

87Juliet said:


> Darryl, these are not the standard wheels, these are option wheels and you can get them on S3 Sedan in SA.
> 
> Btw, careful what you vent about on an international forum.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I meant they were an option on the S3 (3-dr and SB if IIRC)

Venting?!?!?! where do you see venting?

Here is the price list option


Here is the configurator options



I don't see those rims anywhere.

Carbon Spoiler was ordered 3rd October, but only expected to arrive in South Africa on the 12 December. Will post pics once installed.


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*new mods*

Just an update on some small mods.

Added a DashCam, Installed my Garmin, and installed my own "Home Link" - All three with permanent power. Cables all tucked away and neat.

Found the a switched power supply (Fuse is for the rear window wiper), installed an in-line Fuse connection and powered all.


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*S3 Sedan Black out roof*

Had the roof wrapped, as well as the CF boot spoiler.


----------

